# Logitech Mousman+ scroll USB

## troopern

Jag får itne min mus att fungera i X eller i console.

Jag har inte haft tid att göra så mycket åt det ännu.

Men jag planerar på att försöka lösa det snart.

Någon som har något tips ?

----------

## Yarrick

jag har en blå mouseman optical usb. jag fick med en ps/2-adapter och fann att det var smidigast i linux att köra med den inkopplad. tror att jag kör den som intellimouse sen, är inte säker

----------

## Last Shiver

Kör en Dual Optical hemma...skall posta mina inställningar när jag kommer hem.   :Smile: 

----------

## Last Shiver

```
XF86Config:

Section "InputDevice" 

   Identifier  "Mouse0" 

   Driver      "mouse" 

   Option       "Protocol" "ExplorerPS/2" 

   Option       "Device" "/dev/input/mice" 

   Option      "ZAxisMapping" "6 7" 

   Option      "Buttons" "7" 

   Option      "Resolution" "1000" 

EndSection 

~/.Xmodmap:

pointer = 1 2 3 6 7 4 5
```

 :Cool: 

----------

## troopern

Men det ser ju ut som om du använder en ps/2 mus, det som är problemet för mig är ju att jag inte får min USB mus att fungera. Men nu ska jag snart installera gentoo på en annan burk. som jag ska hämta ut på posten snart.. så det löser sig nog.

----------

## Last Shiver

Jag kör den på USB-porten...vet inte varför det kallas ExplorerPS/2...   :Smile: 

----------

## anxious

så här ser min XF86Config ut.

```

Identifier "Mouse1"

Driver     "mouse"

Option "Protocol"     "IMPS/2"

Option "Device"       "/dev/input/mouse0"

Option "ZAxisMapping"                 "4 5"
```

Jag har en microsoft inteli mouse v3.0 inkoppladd i USBn

Du måste ha följande moduler för att det ska funka:

```

input, mousedev, hid, uhci, usbmouse, usbcore 
```

Det funkar för mig  :Smile: 

----------

## Last Shiver

Fungerar alla knapparna (även tumknapparna)? Mina fungerar bättre än under Win98...under Linux kan jag binda alla knapparna till olika funktioner i Q3.   :Very Happy: 

----------

## anxious

japp för mig funkar alla knapparna.  :Smile: 

----------

## spiff

*drägglar efter MX500/700 musen*

----------

## Kyro

Funkar ovanstående snutt även för en MX500/MX700? Är en fasligt massa knappar på den (9, om man räknar mousewheelup och mousewheeldown som enskilda knappar). Någon som vet? Att konfigurera en standard USB MouseMan Optical var aldrig några problem för mig, men då funkade å andra sidan tumknappen som "scrollknappen" - ingen skillnad. 

Vore ju skönt att kunna uttnyttja alla de däringa funktionerna någotsånär. =)

----------

